# My Poor Christmas Tree! (Pic Heavy)



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Up until now... I have always sworn that three of my furries are little angels... cheeky, mischievous, a little naughty... but innocent and cute all the same. Frizzy Bee + Maggie (my two skunks), and Millie (My Gambian Pouched Rat).

So, tonight- off I went into the animal room, and decided I would dig out the Christmas tree from the cupboard.

Out I pulled the box.. only to find.. a nice big hole in the bottom...










Never mind I thought, Millie is enled to chew her way through some cardboard.. as she likes so spend a lot of time in the cupboard.. infact.. all three of them do. So, I opened up the box only to find Maggie... sweetly, innocently looking at me...










Out she squeezes, from the hole.. and into the box I peer... only to find total DESTRUCTION and absolute devastation. My poor poor Christmas Tree...










The branches were almost bare... And yes, if you look closely, those are my lovely lights.. in a MILLION pieces. 

My thoughts automatically turned to Millie.. though Maggie starting scattering the bits all over the floor..










So... cute they may be.. but innocent... pffffff.... who do I blame!!

The Skunks...

















Or the Rat!!

























Ah well... we haven't space for the tree to go up anyway!!! 

Anyone want a Giant Pouched Rat.. and Two Skunks... FREE TO GOOD HOME!!! (Or buy me a Christmas Tree!!)

LOL


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Awwwww thats what I call unlucky haha. I will take them all!  The skunks are so cute.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Brilliant photos:lol2: we had the same problem with our skunkies last year, this year we are having a real tree in an animal free room(in theory!)


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hahahahaha i think the skunk in the Xmas tree's box her tail makes a better x mas tree add some pretty glitter to the ends of her fur... she is an angel she dont need one of them just add lights  x


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Maybe they think the tree looks better like that?  I don't own any exotic pets but yours are sooooo adorable!! I have cats though so would probably not be a good idea anyway.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Awww, look at their little faces :flrt:
How could you blame them? :lol2:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

omg...thats twice in the last 5mins that my heart has melted lol
ur not helping my case of not having a skunk lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Tesco are doing really cheap trees at the moment!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> omg...thats twice in the last 5mins that my heart has melted lol
> ur not helping my case of not having a skunk lol


 
I bet i could help you with that..................

come round to my house and smell 1st hand what 5ft xmas tree and daft kittens =..............heres the answer :lol2:

daft kittens knock xmas tree over next to a sleeping soundly skunk........and yes he went off..........

so that could be a way of putting you off having a skunk :lol2:

By the way the tree wasnt decorated i had just put it together to lift onto the table............turned my back for 2 secs to get the decorations...............and kittens having mad half hour run straight into the tree................crash :gasp::bash::lol2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol thanks for all of the comments


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha I dont think they approve of the colour :lol2:

Your rat is gorgeous!


----------



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

shame about the christmas tree but they're all too cute to hold a grudge against!


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

i can send you a new xmas tree but there'll be 4 cats living in it lol

:beer8:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Great pictures! 
We have had the typical dog sending the tree flying but never anything that exotic distroying it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gr33neyes (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats hilarious, I wish I could have seen the look on your face :lol2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

:lol2: To be honest, I think the skunks were in the wrong place at the wrong time.. my bets are on Millie, my Gambian Ratty... 

She gave the game away when I found a few bits of tree in her bed. She is such a hoarder... puts all of her prized possessions in there! 

Game over Millie !! :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i think they want a real tree instead of the fake one.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

aww but they are so cute :flrt: great photos :2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

:lol2:....i would LOVE a skunk! but alas that is a total no no with our mutts!...and the other half wouldn`t be too impressed either lol...love the rat too!..the pics of her stood on the loo are brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> :lol2:....i would LOVE a skunk! but alas that is a total no no with our mutts!...and the other half wouldn`t be too impressed either lol...love the rat too!..the pics of her stood on the loo are brilliant :2thumb:


 
why is it a no no with the mutts?

i have 3 huskies and skunks :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> why is it a no no with the mutts?
> 
> i have 3 huskies and skunks :whistling2::lol2:


i have a staffy and an EBT and although they are both great...they are very prey driven! so i think anything furry and chaseable/eatable would not last long :lol2:...mind you a good spray in the face would likely stop them in their tracks and deter them from trying again :lol2:...plus the other half would not be impressed, she only just puts up with the snakes....mind you she has let me reserve a tenrec! so she may be softening!...never say never eh :whistling2:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

lmao i nearly spat my tea across the laptop, just told my other half and he says we'll send you a xmas tree for the skunks and rat lol. Love the rat its lovely x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> i have a staffy and an EBT and although they are both great...they are very prey driven! so i think anything furry and chaseable/eatable would not last long :lol2:...mind you a good spray in the face would likely stop them in their tracks and deter them from trying again :lol2:...plus the other half would not be impressed, she only just puts up with the snakes....mind you she has let me reserve a tenrec! so she may be softening!...never say never eh :whistling2:


 
LOL was gonna say.............there is a difference with these furry things they have a weapon ha ha 

my huskies have a high prey drive too but know to leave the skunks the heck alone ha ha


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL was gonna say.............there is a difference with these furry things they have a weapon ha ha
> 
> my huskies have a high prey drive too but know to leave the skunks the heck alone ha ha


i can well imagine! :lol2:....just not too sure if mine have the brains to learn the lesson! so would end up with a house smelling of skunk spray 24/7 i think! or a very expensive meal for them :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> i can well imagine! :lol2:....just not too sure if mine have the brains to learn the lesson! so would end up with a house smelling of skunk spray 24/7 i think! or a very expensive meal for them :gasp:


 
LOL tbh i think skunks confuse them as they aint cats an they aint rabbits...........so i found when introducing mine to start with it was more curiosity than wanting to chase :lol2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe thankyou for your comments :2thumb:

Lol.. I didnt take a picture of the box of decorations..:gasp: (and this was definitely my skunks...)... but my poor box of tinsel... had a big pile of skunk poo down the side of the box. I have caught the two skunkies snuggled in the tinsel.. but they didnt have to go and POO in it !!! :bash: Gee...

This is my first Christmas with two skunks... haha... Christmas is over before it even began!! No pressies for them two :lol2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

:blush: Ohhhh but they are just far too cute to be mad at them.. :flrt:


----------

